# Hello, first post



## Airbusguy (Jan 25, 2018)

Just wanted to say hello. First post here on this forum. Joined because i know there are a lot of really talented Marquetarians on this site. Been doing Marquetry for about 15 years now. Former student and still good friend of Paul Schurch. 
I have been increasingly interested in learning other methods of Marquetry such as traditional methods using a Chevalet. I may take a course from Patrick Edwards and have recently talked to Patrice regarding the Chevalet and their courses. 
I have also recently reached out to Silas Kopf regarding courses he teaches (or at least used to) but cant get a response?
Anyway, i look forward learning and sharing more marquetry techniques here soon

John


----------



## LittleShaver (Sep 14, 2016)

Welcome to Lumber Jocks. I can't help with your question but I can't wait to see your posted projects. Marquetry is beyond my skill set or inclination to learn, but I can appreciate it.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi John Welcome to ljs.

One of our Marquetry experts is Paul (aka) Shipwright, http://lumberjocks.com/shipwright


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi, John and welcome to Lumberjocks. All types of woodworking are well represented here and I believe you will enjoy the site and prosper from the site

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

Welcome 2 LJ's John …just as Jim said Paul is your man ….cant wait to see your projects …..WELCOME :<))


----------

